

Gemnasium: Keep your Ruby gem dependencies in shape - sferik
https://gemnasium.com/

======
zach
This is an essential upgrade for modern Ruby development. Everyone knows
staying on top of gem versions becomes like herding cats, so any help would be
appreciated. The service is a nice combination of technologies into a useful,
specialized service with clear value. I actually appreciate how focused it is
- it addresses a real issue and I have no problem believing the site can
deliver a good solution.

Is this the first commercial service specifically building on the Github
platform?

Also, great front page, covering all the basics. This is a great example of a
web service front page. It has it all and the design is superb.

Good pricing on the plans, but I think Large is maybe $5-$15 too cheap. Yes, I
know it's $25 for a Bronze Github business plan but if they have the cheapest
business plan I doubt they'll be customers anyway. It also gives a good
bracketing effect, making the next step down seem like a better deal.

Consider taking a page from 37signals here - look at making the top end a
gold-plated product with high perceived relative value and price it higher
than its "natural" pricing. The company can spend some of the difference in
providing personal support which in turn encourages its customers to become
endorsers. Customers can still congratulate themselves for saving money in
developer time while providing a comfort that their developers will appreciate
(it's like Hopt... er, Airbrake: web services as a developer amenity). I would
also suggest the top-end plan be the only one available on a yearly basis so
that it can be more easily expensed.

~~~
deathwarmedover
I don't see what this offers over Bundler. There's even a `bundle outdated`
command coming in v1.1 which is at a release candidate already.

------
phillmv
This is extremely cute, but a little ridiculous as a pay service :P.

~~~
danielmorrison
You can sign up with a couple clicks and it won't ask for your CC.

